# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  سوس چند بازی جالب

## ali_habibi1384

با سلام 
تعدادی بازی درست کردم که گفتم دوستان استفاده کنند و نظراتی هم براشون بدن . طرز استفاده از بازی رو توی خود تاپیک بخوانید.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بازی مار زنگی
با قابلیتهای تغییر شکل و کلفتی پیکسلها ، رنگ،سرعت،سطح،خودکارسازی،ذ  خیره امتیازات و...

----------


## ali_habibi1384

البته این بازی نیست . برنامه چته بین دو تا فایل exe  انجام میشه .
ابتدا server   رو اجرا کنید و بعد  client  رو.

----------


## Mbt925

اگه بازی هاتون رو در تاپیک بازی ها قرار می دادید بهتر بود.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بازی خانه سازی 
با امکانات ذخیره بازی و بارگذاری در هنگام زدن دکمه توقف(اینتر). انتخاب تغییر کلیدهای تغییر دهنده شکل. تغییر سطح و سرعت. ثبت امتیازات شما و ...

----------


## ali_habibi1384

بازی جنگ ستارگان
زدن تیر:A
قدرتی : S
با امکانات تغییر سطح و سرعت ، ثبت امتیاز ، تغییر تیر و سرعت آن.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

البته این تست هوش برای امتحان خودتونه و در پایان تست به شما خواهد گفت IQ  شما در چه حد خواهد بود
منبع سوالات از کتاب تست ریون می باشد.

----------


## Apache66

> البته این تست هوش برای امتحان خودتونه و در پایان تست به شما خواهد گفت IQ شما در چه حد خواهد بود


 


سلام .
ممنون از شما
نداشتن جواب چه سودی می تونه برای ما داشته باشه ؟ 
در ضمن برنامه شما مشکل داره . چون برنامه رو بستیم اما پیغام " وقت شما به پایان رسید و شما نتوانستید به تمام سوالات پاسخ دهید " نمایش داده می شود .
لطف کنید اصلاح کنید .
اگه سورس گذاشته بودید درستش می کردم .
یادم به جمله خودتان افتاد : نگذاشتن سورس چه فایده ای برای ما دارد ؟؟؟!!!
چیزی که عوض داره گله نداره !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :تشویق:

----------


## ali_habibi1384

آقای lolobarnamenevis  من اتفاقا می خواستم سورس برنامه رو بزارم ام حجمش تقریبا 5mb  بود و نمی شد ارسال کنم واسه همین مجبور شدم فقط فایل exe  رو بزارم. چون در برنامه عکس زیاد بکار رفته بود برای همین . اگه شما به حجم همین فایل هم نگاه کنید می بینید که حجم به تناسب بالایی داره.
در مورد پاسخ هم جواب اینکه این نمونه سوال امتحانی نیست که بعدا به جوابش احتیاج باشه آزمونی هست برای تست خودتون. از نظراتتون هم متشکرم .
در ضمن شما باید در زمان مقرر به تستها پاسخ بدهید. اگر هم باگی داشت که فکر نمی کنم داشته باشه عذر می خوام از همه چون من این برنامه رو تقریبا 6 یا 7 سال پیش نوشتم و زیاد وارد نبودم.

----------


## Mbt925

> آقای lolobarnamenevis  من اتفاقا می خواستم سورس برنامه رو بزارم ام حجمش تقریبا 5mb  بود و نمی شد ارسال کنم واسه همین مجبور شدم فقط فایل exe  رو بزارم. چون در برنامه عکس زیاد بکار رفته بود برای همین . اگه شما به حجم همین فایل هم نگاه کنید می بینید که حجم به تناسب بالایی داره.
> در مورد پاسخ هم جواب اینکه این نمونه سوال امتحانی نیست که بعدا به جوابش احتیاج باشه آزمونی هست برای تست خودتون. از نظراتتون هم متشکرم .
> در ضمن شما باید در زمان مقرر به تستها پاسخ بدهید. اگر هم باگی داشت که فکر نمی کنم داشته باشه عذر می خوام از همه چون من این برنامه رو تقریبا 6 یا 7 سال پیش نوشتم و زیاد وارد نبودم.



سورس رو قرار بدین.

----------


## DoctorJay

سلام به دوستان صلح طلب !!!!

آقا من خیلی وقت پیشا *بازی حکم* رو گذاشتم, خیلی هم استقبال شد .

حالا شما هم بازی رو ببینید و اگه سورسشو دارین بذارین واسم . ممنون میشم .

----------


## emperor_vb6

خیلی با حال بود . اگه دارید بازهم بزارید . ممنون از زحماتتون و اینکه به فکر ما هستید .

----------


## r_oscar2007

سلام
میشه بازیهایی را هم که با directx ساخته شده اند هم قرار دهید

----------


## ali_habibi1384

> سلام
> میشه بازیهایی را هم که با directx ساخته شده اند هم قرار دهید


دوست عزیز من در این تاپیک فقط بازیهایی که خودم ساختم می زارم نه هر بازی !
یه تاپیک بود که بچه ها بازیهاشونو توش گذاشته بودند . شاید اونجا باشه.

----------


## ali_habibi1384

دوستان در نظر سنجی شرکت کنند. ممنون

----------


## programernew

خیلی باحال بود . ممنون

----------

